# Since when do gangsters do a little target practice?



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

I went out to the range today it was GROSS! Trash everywhere my 4 YEAR OLD was picking it up and throwing it away. If she can do it everyone else can too. This is a FREE range. Someone even dragged the trash can over and shot it up. Wouldn't surpise me one bit if it gets shut down soon  And really who dumps their couch at the shooting range??


On the up side my entire family will be getting a shot gun shell wreath for Christmas from all the "treasures" my girls dragged home.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as I know gansters target practice at the same rate as non-gansters.

Uh...I thought all shooting ranges have couches.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Every gun range that is not being monitored is supposed to have at least one couch, a tv or two, a computer monitor, several pallets in various arrays of splintered condition, cardboard boxes, broken glass etc. It is a law I think because nobody seems to be breaking it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Of course the gangsters can't read for the most part but this website spells out pretty much the do's and don't's associated with target shooting on public lands which are clearly being violated.

http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/fo/salt_lak ... oting.html

And it's a disease that is nation wide, not just here in Utah and Evingston (  ).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget the bedroom mattresses, stove, and the refrigerator. 

I know that where I shoot here in Colorado on BLM land that I will take one load of trash a year to the local legal dump. I even had a BLM ranger stop and ask me what I was doing one time and he couldn't believe that I was hauling stuff off instead of leaving it there.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Critter said:


> Don't forget the bedroom mattresses, stove, and the refrigerator.
> 
> I know that where I shoot here in Colorado on BLM land that I will take one load of trash a year to the local legal dump. I even had a BLM ranger stop and ask me what I was doing one time and he couldn't believe that I was hauling stuff off instead of leaving it there.


That actually worked against myself and my brothers, about 15 years ago.
Some one discovered our spot on BLM land, and realized it would make a better dump than shooting range. But... they went a little further than that: They got liquored up, _shot down_ about 50 junipers, piled them on top of the fridges, tvs, couches, building debris, and household trash... and torched it all.

Like you, we had a Ranger stop us, when he saw us driving out with two pickup loads of charred trash and half-melted beer bottles. We had to turn around, go back, and show him where we were hauling it from. Within a week, about 250 acres surrounding the area was closed to shooting, ATV use, and travel was restricted to a single road.

I think the intent of the BLM office was to be able to issue more expensive citations when they caught the people that were dumping (and "logging") there. But, they never caught anyone, the rest of the trash was never cleaned up, and BLM never reopened the area, at all.

It's been closed for so long now, that they're about to sell a 99 year lease on the land for cabin development. :evil:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its too bad there are so many slob rifle shooters. I get mad every time i go to an unsupervised range. Ive had tards start shooting towards us at the range on the other side of the lake. Had bullets ricocheting over our heads so bad we gladly left. Now I'd rather go to lee kay center and shoot. At least i know i dont have to pick up some else's trash and worry about getting shot.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> As far as I know gansters target practice at the same rate as non-gansters.
> 
> Uh...I thought all shooting ranges have couches.


Woops my bad...I thought they did all their target practice at rival gang member during a drive by. :shock: In that case the blatant disrespect for nature makes perfect sense.

The trashyness of the human race will never cease to disgust me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You guys all forgot the propane tanks, the microwaves, computer towers, antifreeze jugs, VCRs, Dishwashers, recliners. And at every range I've been to the hub caps.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of my favorite spots in Carbon County is actually not too bad for garbage, but is a solid 3" floor covering of shotgun hulls. We load out about a full garbage bag worth each time and that is only about a square yard's worth. It only takes about a minute literally, but most people are too freaking lazy.


----------

